# Roadside bomb kills 3 US soldiers in eastern Afghanistan



## Centermass (Nov 27, 2018)

A roadside bomb killed three American soldiers in eastern Afghanistan on Tuesday, the U.S. military said.

The military said that three other service members were wounded when the bomb went off near the city of Ghazni. An American contractor was also wounded, it said. The military did not immediately identify any of the casualties.

Lt. Ubon Mendie, a military spokesman, said the wounded were evacuated and are receiving medical care.


The Taliban carry out near-daily attacks on Afghan forces, and in August the insurgents overran parts of Ghazni, leading to days of intense fighting before they were driven out. Ghazni was the only one of Afghanistan's 34 provinces where parliamentary elections could not be held in October. Voting there has been postponed for a year.

The U.S. and NATO formally concluded their combat mission in Afghanistan in 2014, but still provide close support to Afghan forces and carry out counterterrorism operations. Some 15,000 American forces are currently serving in Afghanistan.

Link


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 27, 2018)

A somber reminder that the dangers of service are still very real.


----------



## AWP (Nov 27, 2018)

It is no longer Operation Enduring Freedom or Operation Resolute Support, it is now the Resolute Support Mission.

We can't even give a war a proper name. I figure in another year or two it will be Resolute Support Stuff and Things.

Blue skies.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 27, 2018)

Operation Longest Fucking War.

RIP Brave Men.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm tired of our Warriors dying over there!

Rest In Peace, Warriors and thank you for your service!


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 27, 2018)

RIP.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 27, 2018)

Rest in Peace Soldiers


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 27, 2018)

Combat Controller, SSgt Dylan Elchin, was one of the 3 killed. 

Blue skies to all.


----------



## runninrunninrunnin (Nov 28, 2018)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Gordus (Nov 28, 2018)

*Rest In Peace.*


----------



## 4859 (Nov 28, 2018)

Fuck IED's.

Fuck man.


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 28, 2018)

Godspeed


----------

